# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ndihmë rreth librit 'Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur'

## KlaraPink

Une akm lexuar kete roman dhe tani ajo qe me intereson me shume eshte se pse ky roman e ka popullarizuar aq shume Kadarene? Cfare ka ky me te vecante  nga romanet tjera shqiptare?

----------


## BOKE

Ka te vecante, se ky roman ishte botuar ne leter speciale importi, ndersa romanet e tjere botoheshin me leter qe behej ne Kavaje qe vinte si e verdhe. Lol

----------


## KlaraPink

> Ka te vecante, se ky roman ishte botuar ne leter speciale importi, ndersa romanet e tjere botoheshin me leter qe behej ne Kavaje qe vinte si e verdhe. Lol


Po ngjarja? Ka me te vecante se te tjeret?

----------


## BOKE

> Po ngjarja? Ka me te vecante se te tjeret?


Qe te kuptosh te vecanten e ngjarjes, duhet te lexosh librin "Gjenerali..." dhe disa/shume libra te tjere e te besh krahasimet e te kuptosh te vecanten e Kadarese; si i pershkruan ngjarjet e personazhet, si i trajton, si i perdor figurat artistike etj, etj.

----------


## TikTak

ja ta kallxoj un te vecanten. 

e vecanta osht pershkrimi i nji note ne shpin publike ne gjinokaster hahahahahahaha

lexo librin mer daj. osht i soj sikur te te pershkruj un se care shije ka ananasi ene ti mos e kesh provu kur. 

meri me rradh librat e kadares. un kom lexu keshtjella kur isha ne klas te tret fillore. ju kalamojt e sotem do lexoni kur te dilni ne pensjon hahahahahahahaha

----------


## neptun

The se e ke lexuar dhe nuk dalllove gje? Ne kohen kur eshte botuar per here te pare ka qene me aktual sot me duket se eshte zbutur. E vecanta?  Roman kryekeput kunder luftes, spikatja e nderit dhe krenarise shqiptare, venia ne pah e karakterit te popullit tone si popull i urte, i thjeshte , besnik, aftesia e popullit tone qe te fale krimin e luftes, figura e larte e moralit te luftetarit per liri e Nik Martinit, argumentimi se lufterat e padrejta shkojne gjithnje ne deshtime etj. etj.

----------

